# First teeth cleaning? Removing puppy canines.



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Our toy poodle is now just about 9 months old. He still has both his upper puppy canines. So we are trying to decide which way to go. Have his teeth cleaned and the canines removed now. Or wait until he is a year old to have it all done?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Are the retained teeth causing problems - displacing the adult teeth, for example? If not I would wait, unless your vet advises differently. Do his teeth need a professional cleaning at such a young age? A regular programme of brushing with a suitable enzyme paste or gel, suitable chews or bones, and possibly Plaque Off to help keep them tartar free could mean you never need to have them cleaned.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

His teeth look clean so why have him undergo anesthesia? The vet can remove retained puppy teeth with a light sedative - no need to put them under!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

The puppy canines don't seem to be bothering him. When he was at the VCA (pet ER) a couple of weeks ago for being sick. The vet mentioned his puppy canine teeth were still in place and his adult teeth were in place. She said "just mention it to your normal vet when you have his first teeth cleaning". 

Then as I got to thinking about it last week. I wondered if waiting would cause more problems with crowding the adult teeth? Right now his teeth are great! That is why I was trying to make sure I did the right thing for him. The teeth are straight and pearl white.....so I guess we will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They can start causing problems, Cairo had this and it started throwing off his bite. I pulled them myself, they were loose and not coming out and didn't seem to bother him when I took them out. If your puppies aren't loose they may be more difficult to pull. Does he need anything else while under? Hernia fixed? Neuter?


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I had my guy put under and his 4 canine teeth pulled. There was no way those bad boys were coming out on their own. They had roots as long as the canines themselves. They were affecting his lower jaw/bite especially, and thankfully they are righting themselves since the baby teeth were pulled.

Some people have them pulled during a neuter, but I am holding off on neutering for now.


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

He is already fixed. So we will just keep an eye on him. The teeth are solid and not loose. But I am messing with them a little here and there to see if I can help the process. I am not really putting much pressure on them just a push here and there to see if they are loose.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Leave them in and he may need a tooth cleaning pretty soon, but if they are out, and you take good care of his teeth, he may not need a tooth cleaning until he is ten years old!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

My little guy (4 lb Yorkie ... not a poodle) is 5 months old and he went into the vet Monday for Rabies shot, and I begged the vet to neuter him  My vet said to wait till at least 7 months, he wants to wait till his adult teeth are in, so he can remove any baby teeth that don't fall out. He claims this is normal for tiny dogs? He has been walking on 3 legs since 22 weeks, and I want him neutered!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> My little guy (4 lb Yorkie ... not a poodle) is 5 months old and he went into the vet Monday for Rabies shot, and I begged the vet to neuter him  My vet said to wait till at least 7 months, he wants to wait till his adult teeth are in, so he can remove any baby teeth that don't fall out. He claims this is normal for tiny dogs? He has been walking on 3 legs since 22 weeks, and I want him neutered!!!


Yes, it is pretty common for the little ones to retain puppy teeth.
When you say walking on three legs, you meant marking, right? Because luxating patellas are also pretty common in the little ones!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

Well Kolbi lost one of his puppy canine teeth!!!!! One more to go and we don't have to worry about having them removed!!!!!!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, Leo is walking on 3legs due to marking ... No problems otherwise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dfwcarguy (May 12, 2013)

3 days before his 1st birthday, Kolbi lost his last puppy canine!!!!! We were playing in the backyard and Kolbi was playing really hard with his dumbbell toy. We had played longer than he normally wants to play and he was playing at full speed and then he just dropped the toy and started sniffing at it. I walked over and it was covered in blood. Brought the toy in to clean it up and when Kolbi was ready to come in I checked him out. Puppy canine was MIA!!!! Kolbi got a big pettin' party!!!! Now he is crashed out, flat as a pancake in the floor!!!


----------

